# Sự khác nhau giữa ấm tử sa thủ công & bán thủ công



## gomsubaokhanh (25/10/21)

Ấm tử sa được mệnh danh như một loại trà cụ danh tiếng, có khả năng ủ ra được những tách trà hương vị hoàn hảo, ai thưởng cũng say. Ngày nay, ấm tử sa được chế tác theo nhiều cách khác nhau, phục vụ các phân khúc riêng. Bài viết sau sẽ chỉ cho bạn địa chỉ mua ấm tử sa giá rẻ - cách nhận biết ấm tử sa thủ công/ ấm bán thủ công.

Hy vọng với những thông tin trong bài viết sau đây, bạn có thể tự mình lựa chọn được những chiếc ấm tử sa ưng ý.

Cách nhận biết ấm tử sa thủ công và bán thủ công

Sự khác nhau của ấm tử sa thủ công và ấm tử sa bán thủ công đã được thể hiện ngay trên tên gọi của chúng.

Ấm tử sa thủ công là các loại ấm được chế tác 100% bằng tay. Người nghệ nhân có thể sử dụng những dụng cụ chuyên dụng để hỗ trợ hoàn thiện ấm. Tất cả các bộ phận từ thân, quai, vòi hay nắp ấm đều được nặng thủ công.
Còn với ấm tử sa bán thủ công không có nghĩa là chúng được làm công nghiệp.




Những sản phẩm bán thủ công được sự hỗ trợ của khuôn ở một số công đoạn như làm quai hoặc nắp ấm. Tuy nhiên, những người thợ gốm vẫn cần chế tác bằng tay ở các công đoạn như làm đất. Sau đó mới đặt chúng vào các khuôn thạch cao, ấn từ trong ra ngoài để tạo hình phôi ấm và sửa lại bằng tay.

Do sự phức tạp trong quá trình tác tạo nên thành phẩm mà ấm tử sa thủ công và ấm tử sa bán thủ công có giá khác nhau. Ấm nào càng tốn nhiều sự đầu tư, có độ khó cao, tốn thời gian và công sức, chiếc ấm ấy sẽ có giá càng cao.

Sự khác nhau giữa ấm tử sa thủ công và ấm bán thủ công
Như đã giải thích trong cách chế tác của hai loại ấm tử sa ở trên, có thể thấy, sự khác nhau giữa ấm tử sa thủ công và ấm tử sa bán thủ công đó chính là cách tạo hình. Ấm thủ công phải dùng tay và mắt để cân chỉnh thì ấm bán thủ công lại được hình thành nhờ việc trợ khuôn.

Chính sự khác nhau trong cách chế tác ấy mà cho ra đời những sản phẩm ấm tử sa cùng tên gọi nhưng lại có một số đặc tính khác nhau.

Mua ấm tử sa giá rẻ - cách nhận biết sự khác nhau giữa hai loại ấm này như sau:

Về ngoại hình: Ấm tử sa bán thủ công có mẫu mã hình dáng giống nhau, đó là những quy chuẩn mẫu mực và chu toàn tuyệt đối. Còn ấm tử sa thủ công được làm 100% bằng bàn tay tài hoa của những người thợ gốm, nên sẽ không lạ gì nếu có một vài những thứ không hoàn hảo nhỏ. Đổi lại, sản phẩm lại mang nét cá tính và cái tôi nghệ thuật của người nghệ nhân ấy.

Về tính độc bản: Đặc tính đặc biệt này chỉ duy nhất ấm tử sa thủ công mới có. Đó là sự độc bản trong từng sản phẩm. Ấm hoàn toàn thủ công thường sẽ không có hai sản phẩm giống y hệt nhau. Nhưng ấm bán thủ công thì có thể bởi chúng được sản xuất theo lô và khuôn mẫu.

>>> Xem thêm: Ấm tử sa giá rẻ - cách nhận biết ấm thủ công/ bán thủ công


----------

